# Hi from SiNy



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

hey everyone, new member here. going on my first (actually second, first time i face planted) snowboarding trip in a while. going to take lessons before i go anywhere this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

yea i ride (r6 & 600rr) as well and i happen to be a member of r6-forum & 600rr.net. thanks for the welcome.


----------

